# I make my customers do my work



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

ok, not really. Had a customer wonder if there was a leak in his master bath jet tub. Installed against an outside wall on 2nd floor, tile surround, up against shower on valve end of the tub. But.. there was a tiny 18" hole cut under the lav to access the motor. I could just get my head inside and see the pump wasnt leaking, but couldnt in far enough to see around the back side. 

As I was sliding out I noticed his wife was standing over me watching. 

I commented how that somedays, I wish I was her size (tiny). She offered to jump in there with the flashlight to take a look. 

I obliged.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you told her to kill all the spiders while she was in there.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

PlungerJockey said:


> I hope you told her to kill all the spiders while she was in there.


I waited til she was wedged in there all the way good then started screaming "SNAKE, SNAKE...!!!":lol:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done !!!!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

That's funny!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Was she attractive ?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

My gf is tiny. 5' but she would never fit. DDD.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I would be tempted to tickle her feet


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> I would be tempted to tickle her feet


Or Pants her ! :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Well?? Did she find the leak of she still in there??


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Well?? Did she find the leak of she still in there??


Well, she said she didnt see any water leaking. I have to take her word for it. That or pull the tile down, shower surround and remove the tub to check...:no:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Was she attractive ?


:yes: Can't you tell?


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

:laughing:


----------

